# expecting a new addition to the family



## yount (Dec 6, 2009)

We found out friday that we are expecting our second child just thought id share this gret news with you guys


----------



## treegje (Dec 6, 2009)

Congratulations to the second baby on the way


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 6, 2009)

Congrats to you and your family!!!!!!


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 6, 2009)

That is great  news, congratulations. Enjoy them while they are young because man, do they ever grow up fast. 

And remember the wise words of Homer Simpson. "The sooner they learn to talk, the sooner they learn to talk back" LOL


----------



## got14u (Dec 6, 2009)

Congrats to ya ! I to have a little one in the oven or smoker should I say..lol...do the end of december


----------



## rickw (Dec 6, 2009)

Congrats to you both. I hope all goes well.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 6, 2009)

Congrats.
Now if only babies didn't poop, or cry, or drool, or poop, or poop in the tub 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Seriously though, congrats on becoming a Father for the second time.


----------



## gnubee (Dec 6, 2009)

Good for the Two of You. 

We will of course need qview of the little nipper when he or she finally arrives.
Remember No Qview, didn't happen.


----------



## blue (Dec 6, 2009)

Congrats!  I just had my second in July...remember, you have to switch from a zone defense to man-to-man with your second.


----------



## blue (Dec 6, 2009)

Congrats.  You know what you are having?


----------



## nate_46 (Dec 6, 2009)

Awesome! I hope everything goes well. Keep us informed. 

Don't know what I would do without my 2 kids.


----------



## kookie (Dec 6, 2009)

Congrates........


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 6, 2009)

Congratulations! I'm sure that the little guy or girl will love your tasty creations!


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 6, 2009)

Congratulations...


----------



## werdwolf (Dec 6, 2009)

congratulations!


----------



## dforbes (Dec 6, 2009)

congratulations!!! I just had my second one in 1985. You have a lot to look forward to.
Dennis


----------



## rivet (Dec 6, 2009)

Congratulations on your new little one! the first is always the best, and  make sure you enjoy your sleep now 'cause you won't be getting any for a long while


----------



## yount (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind words.Now i will hae a helper in a few years.lol


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 10, 2009)

Congratulations to you and your family.  Well wishes for a safe and uneventful few months.  Or years.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 10, 2009)

Congratulations - kids are so much fun - we have been blessed with 9 grandkids and the oldest one is living with us going to college so I know the excitement you are feeling.


----------



## stonebriar (Dec 10, 2009)

Congratulations to you both!


----------



## ronp (Dec 10, 2009)

Congrats from here.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 10, 2009)

Here I read the title of your thread and thought you were getting a new smoker-instead I find out that you're getting another lil' helper!! Congrats to your and the Mrs.


----------



## acemakr (Dec 10, 2009)

Aside from being happily married, the only thing greater than children is grand children.

Congratulations.


----------

